# How do you find the time to write stories?



## Verok (Apr 9, 2014)

In this day and age, everyone seems to be always busy doing this and that. Even in the weekends, one either gets invited to hang-out with friends or is asked to visit mum or dad. So to clear things up, how is that you â€“ college students and above â€“ find the time to write stories, while maintaining the other essential things in life?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't or very little ^^' My story currently is my life, and I can tell you that... Well, it kinda is better, as it actually motivates me to go outside and do social stuff. Basically everything I'll do will go in one way or another into the story... To the detriment of my job I must concede, but it is a home job anyway and I can do it the way I want, sooo... I'm a very weird case.


----------



## Conker (Apr 9, 2014)

I make time and treat it like part of my routine. Or in some cases, a job. I don't always want to write, but tough shit


----------



## Terror-Run (Apr 9, 2014)

I just make time for it. and then it slowly it became more important to me and I made more time for it.  And now people have just accepted that I'm a recluse that will spend 8h a day either writing or drawing xD


----------



## Gnarl (Apr 10, 2014)

it is a matter of self defense! If I don't write to get the stories out of my head, then my head will explode!


----------



## Blekarotva (Apr 10, 2014)

If I get time to watch tv, I turn it off and get to read, write and/or draw.

I dont hang out with many people from uni because it can get very toxic. My social circle is small and mostly are in related to art, so.we understand when we need our time. And people around me have accepted that art is a part of my life, and that I need hours/days/weeks to dedicate to it, so I can actually recluse myself from social life for longs periods of time.


----------



## Copycat (Apr 10, 2014)

I have the time, but usually lack the...whats the word... Mood? I used to love writing but for the past few years it's just been very hard for me. I rely on random bursts of energy


----------



## Osk (Apr 12, 2014)

I try to every day, but I don't force it if I'm not feeling it. Usually at night, before bed, unless my ideas can't wait. Love when that happens.


----------



## Hooky (Apr 12, 2014)

I try to get to writing something and then end up doing something else. I sort of just initiate a story spontaneously and let its new-found momentum to captivate my interest.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 13, 2014)

Hooky said:
			
		

> I sort of just initiate a story spontaneously and let its new-found momentum to captivate my interest.



Good, so I'm not alone!

I usually find time to write for about an hour a day, starting after my shower and a little video gaming, then I go to bed after getting a few pages done. It's not exactly a set part of my routine, but it's more or less the one time I get to express my creativity.
Or I just let my pencil do all the work for me and I make sure it does it right, lol. (Yes, I hand-write my stories. Old school for the win!)


----------



## Verok (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. (=


----------



## Ssilversmith (Apr 16, 2014)

I make the time. I keep a schedule of work and weekends. Considering how my work days are set up I get plenty of free time. I always set aside at least an hour or two for writing.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 10, 2014)

I simply make a ritual out of writing.

I isolate myself in my tiny room and dedicate myself only to writing. I throw up the 'Away' on Skype and the 'Busy' on Steam. 
Here's a pertinent quote: _"The writing life is essentially one of solitary confinement â€“ if you canâ€™t deal with this you neednâ€™t apply."_


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 11, 2014)

I begin studying.
And that's when I become extremely productive for art and writing.

Most of time, I work on my story while in class.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 11, 2014)

Zeitzbach said:


> Most of time, I work on my story while in class.


Haha. I do most of my story planning and thinking at work. Great employee.


----------



## Laptisen (Dec 24, 2014)

Less sleep = more write

Doesn't always work well for me.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 25, 2014)

Laptisen said:


> Less sleep = more write
> 
> Doesn't always work well for me.


In a similar vein take time off from friends/ social life if you can. 

Not to the extreme of course, but if writing is important to you then you should find the time for it.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 26, 2014)

Back when I was writing regularly, I'd hold off until late at night when all distractions were gone. I'd fall asleep on my keyboard in most cases, but at the very least, I was able to cough out something.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 26, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Back when I was writing regularly, I'd hold off until late at night when all distractions were gone. I'd fall asleep on my keyboard in most cases, but at the very least, I was able to cough out something.


lol Cough out something and wake up with "_sdafhhhhhhhhhhhhhdipppppssdfvvvvvvvvvvvvvvverw_" all over the page and marks on your face.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 26, 2014)

It's surprising how much you can get done when you're on the verge of passing out. I've grown accustomed to the habit of drawing and writing in the late hours.

... I can do without the face marks, though.


----------



## MicoConejito (Dec 27, 2014)

I treat it like I do any other project: do whatever you have the passion for at the time. The best quality of work comes in the heat of the moment. If you force yourself to mechanically produce content, it won't have the depth and involvement you could could otherwise offer. While it may still be great, I'd always feel the lost potential in the final product. When I have a good idea for a story, I just sit down and write it out instead of, say, playing videogames or sleeping. I never found success trying to force myself into creativity. My $.02: don't. I let myself obsess over an idea for a few days until it's perfect in my head. Then, I just sit down and zerg rush it out. 

For example, I was ironing out details in my most recent project for about three weeks before I started typing; I spent six hours at the keyboard making the initial draft, a whopping 10,000 words. I spent about another week editing it for quality and form; editing, for me, is reading it several times through: once for plot holes and redundancy, and again for grammar and flow, another for vocabulary, and the last for finishing touches. I like the binge. I just tell myself, "I don't care how long this is going to take. We're going to keep pushing until it stops feeling good." This is my philosophy on most things, really. I'm sure y'all can relate.

As for where all this falls on the calendar, it needs to be an open pocket of time when my obsession has built up enough. I've been writing semi-professionally for about eight years now; after a while, you just have to go "Yolo!" and mash your fingertips into bloody stumps with only a bit of music and a glass of whiskey to keep you company. I'd say it's a fun job. Once I get some content up on FA, y'all should be able to enjoy it as well. Happy New Year, furfriends.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 28, 2014)

One thing that has helped my writing is keeping the story on DropBox. That way, if I have a few moments or an inspiration, I can do a paragraph or two.

_Kel_


----------



## Gauze (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh god this is a good question XD So far I've rarely gotten to writing, but when I do, it's in daily spouts that last about a week where I take an hour or two out of my day to just sit down and write. I dunno if this method is particularly ideal but it's what I've been doing on/off again for the past few months.


----------



## Fopfox (Dec 29, 2014)

Schedule time.

You don't schedule your time? Start.

Can't think of anything to write about? Write.

Still can't think of anything to write about? Write.

Really fucking stuck? Well...

That's when things get a little difficult. Inspiration can come from anywhere and it has for me. The novel I'm working on has inspirations from my hometown, surreal dreams I've had, and oddly enough Metro 2033. Does this mean I'd recommend visiting my hometown, dreaming, and playing through an atmospheric but merely okay corridor shooter? No, that won't help. Find inspiration somewhere. Go for a walk, go for a serious walk. There's something beautiful to find where you live, believe me, there is. I'm lucky to live in a beautiful part of the world where it's easy to find inspiration in the wilderness, but I've travelled all over. I've been to gorgeous cities and run-down dumps, there is something to find in all of them, you just have to walk around and look for it.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 30, 2014)

I will echo others by saying that you find the time. I too suffer from time problems as I am a chronic procrastinator. Your goal is to look at your schedule and plan ahead. Maybe certain days you'll need to write in the morning, maybe others in the night. If you are so passionate about it, make it your top priority. For your first draft don't spend your time correcting things but keep a separate notebook or Word document handy to record what things need to be corrected during the revision phase. Don't get discouraged if you have a day where you can't write because of a busy day or just hitting a wall. Maybe in this case a day off is what your mind needs to think. 

Hope this helps.


----------

